# Forum being ridiculous again



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why is it when Hark who's a longstanding member on the forum is trying to sell some mods from his car before selling it that the moderators move his post to the sale section, fair enough if it some new member whos trying to use the wrong section but its just stupid and shows that the forum has absolutely no loyalty to any of its members

If hark were paying them on the other hand im sure they would very much oblige, even if it was the biggest rip off out

rant over :evil:


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Ditto was just wondering why it had been moved :S


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

do you expect anything less? :roll:


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> Why is it when Hark who's a longstanding member on the forum is trying to sell some mods from his car before selling it that the moderators move his post to the sale section, fair enough if it some new member whos trying to use the wrong section but its just stupid and shows that the forum has absolutely no loyalty to any of its members
> 
> If hark were paying them on the other hand im sure they would very much oblige, even if it was the biggest rip off out
> 
> rant over :evil:


How does that show disloyalty? :?

If I've read your post right, some guy has posted his sale items in the normal forum areas, probably because he knows that it'll get more reads, and is bending the rules.
The mods have then moved it to the correct section..

What do you want..?! :?:


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Ah well lets hope his Inbox is empty as its gonna get hammered!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Rules are Rules & should be the same for every one. Long standing member should know better. :evil: 
I have been here for 8 years, but wouldn't expect different treatment to a new member.
Change the rules or abide by them.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

kw_maher said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it when Hark who's a longstanding member on the forum is trying to sell some mods from his car before selling it that the moderators move his post to the sale section, fair enough if it some new member whos trying to use the wrong section but its just stupid and shows that the forum has absolutely no loyalty to any of its members
> ...


then newbies start agreeing with the Moderators again :roll: , hark is a very helpful guy whos put a lot into the forum and helped with many issues I'v had, the sale section on this forum is very poor and many of the guys who want to buy his stuff wont even look in the sale section, mean while the forum sells advertising space to diet pill companies, I cant remember the last time I needed them for my TT :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Er, but you can still reply to posts in the For Sale section, so what's the difference really? Hark might have got a few more reads in the main bit but something tells me people who genuinely want his stuff will pick it up quickly enough in the For Sale section and he'll have no trouble selling it. Just watch!

I personally have no issue with it being in either the main bit of the forum or the For Sale section, but doesn't it just make it neat and tidy being where it's supposed to be? I've inadvertently posted something in Off Topic when it should have been in Other Marques and next time I logged on, I found that it had conveniently been relocated. No problem.

I think you're all trying to see conspiracy theories when they're not there. If I was a moderator, I'd do the same probably. I guess they're all a bit anal like me and like things in the right place?

Dunno.

Doug


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I think If its in the wrong place its in the wrong place,I thought the Forum was here to talk about TTs not moan all the time?
How many senior members have tried to make a newbie feel small are be little someone for being in the wrong section.
I'm not saying Hark has done this at any time by any means.But he knew the score ...

If you don't like the forum its time you left it .

Rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Doug Short said:


> Er, but you can still reply to posts in the For Sale section


Sorry Doug, but you can't. Maybe he should of just put his phone number in :roll:


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > Er, but you can still reply to posts in the For Sale section
> ...


I see it yesterday and pm ed him so you can responed . :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

triplefan said:


> Sorry Doug, but you can't. Maybe he should of just put his phone number in :roll:


Really? Didn't you used to be able to? I know I have from time to time...

Fair enough then. I stand corrected... said the man in the orthopaedic shoes. [Shameless I'm Alan Partridge paraphrase there.]

I dread to think what kind of profit eBay and RipOffPal would make if he listed them on there. :roll:

Doug


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Doug Short said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Doug, but you can't. Maybe he should of just put his phone number in :roll:
> ...


Been a no reply policy in place for over a year now... you need to get out of the mk1 section more often :lol:


----------



## kw_maher (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyhow, why wasn't this thread in _off topic_? :?  8)


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Hark had good rationale for putting his sale items in the main section, but...... it's still breaking the rules. Personally, I'd hate for the TTF to become Animal Farm, where all are equal but some are more equal...just because they're first post was 10 yrs ago. Moderators were/are doing their job by moving it. Replies and queries via PM work. We all know it, and yes it's additional work for the seller, but IMO it's the cost of doing business.

Besides, If not having stickies separated, just imagine what a pain in the arse it would be in having multiple 'sale' posts too.

Just my 2p.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Been a no reply policy in place for over a year now... you need to get out of the mk1 section more often :lol:


I don't disagree that I need to get out of the Mk1 section more often, but what about this advert with a reply dated 1st July 2010 then, for example?

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=177897

Doug


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Doug Short said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Been a no reply policy in place for over a year now... you need to get out of the mk1 section more often :lol:
> ...


that too was put in the MK2 section first then moved


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Rules are Rules & should be the same for every one. Long standing member should know better. :evil:
> I have been here for 8 years, but wouldn't expect different treatment to a new member.
> Change the rules or abide by them.
> Hoggy.


+1
If the For Sale section is crap and not doing its job properly, then that's another issue and needs to be addressed. 
But forcing some people (e.g. "newbies") to abide by forum rules while letting selected others ignore them isn't the solution.
(In fact it'll most likely just prolong it)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Re: inability to post replies on the For Sale section.

I think because replies are allowed on Wanted ads, I presumed that they were allowed on every section in the Marketplace.

What's so unfit-for-purpose about the For Sale section? I look at it every time I come on the forum to make sure I'm not missing a bargain.

I think the Wanted section isn't working, for sure, but maybe that's more to do with the esoteric and unrealistic requests rather than the format.

Doug


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I really don't see the problem.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok time for a rant.

I have listed many things for sale over the years on here and also bought many items.

When selling one or two items this is fine, but if I listed these individually I would fill the entire for sale section.

The idea behind putting in the mark one section was so I didn't have to answer the same question several times, like telling people the orbit surround was sold 6 times this morning so I didn't appear rude and ignore their pm.

If people had been allowed to reply then it was easy. It means that people can see who is first come first serve and if people ask questions then the answers are open and transparent for all to see.

It was the most commonsense way of dealing with things rather than me sitting this morning for two hours answering pms.

Finally, and this is what really annoyed me, I actually pmed Nick (Nem) as Admin a week ago with the following message.



> Hi Nick
> 
> Not seen you in a while mate, hope your well.
> 
> ...


He read this on the 9th August but didn't reply.

So I asked nicely, but didn't get a reply, so used my commonsense. It was then moved by icon (mod) with no explanation despite the fact that I asked for commonsense to be used. When I posted a message asking for someone to tell me who moved it, it was deleted as I used the F word, when describing how rude I thought this was.

I was trying to make things a little easier for myself and just wanted a tiny bit of leniency. The whole thing really annoyed me to be honest.

Maybe if I had another user name I would have more luck?
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130513&p=1355070#p1355070
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=92695&p=998141#p998141
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=100976&p=1079031#p1079031
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172322&p=1753229#p1753229


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think at least Nem should have replied to you saying what he thought, also its another reason to be able to reply to for sale posts. Who does this benefit not being able to post on there. Its seems as though if the mods want to change it they can without question.

On another note whats the point in having this section when no one like mods reply in it. crap really


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi hark (matt)

not seen you about for a while matey, (since italy) and sorry to hear about the farse with the sale of bits..

to be honest it's more a case of the TTF punishing memebers... as if i was you matey... i'd say bollocks to selling it to good honest forum members.. and just post ebay links for the lot.. (with a little post on here explaining why the fellow tt members maybe paying more and the fact it's the TTF's fault) i know syd had a similar issue with his QS seats and in the end decided to keep them as it wasn't worth the agro... therefore again another member missing out on buying some Qs seats...

seems rediculous now... in my opinion selling something on the ttf should be easier than putting it in loot, or advertising it on ebay.. if it isn't then there is very little point... I have sold a few bits, but never through the forsale section, just stated i had a spare when someone needed a particular part. and they offered to buy....

hope you get it all sorted... if you've still got the seats i'll have them.. got some blue dye to make them match mine now :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers Tony. I'm still around just not posted as much as before.

I have 6-7 pages of pms now all about the stuff I listed, alot of it has sold so can't complain, just means I've had to reply alot.

Seats are for sale on here and on Ed38, but if your interested let me know asap as I just had an email from some guy asking me to call him as he wants to pick the seats up tomorrow. Seats are still in the car so I don't even thnk I can sort it tomorrow but as I say let me know bud.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just to add my bit to the debate on the NO REPLY set up on the 'for sale' forum...

2 days ago, I missed out on an item to someone else when I clearly PM'd first (time of their PM taken from another thread!)....I appreciate its the sellers prerogative to sell to who he wants but IMO its not right 

I could have commented on the MK 1 thread in question when the items that were for sale were mentioned by another member but I thought, "No, i'm sure the seller will sell to the 1st buyer - ME"

I can take some comfort in the fact the person who got them, NEEDED them....I was just 'modding' :lol:

At least if I could have replied on the for sale thread it would have been there for all to see....

Saj


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

No reply on sale forum is a ridiculous rule and would have saved all these problems. That said rules are rules and just because people are here longer doesn't give them more right than anyone to use them as they like.


----------

